# Well I'm working at home



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

So I have decided that I would like to do my own recording at home, its easier then having to pack up and go to a studio and it's a lot cheaper to just do the work myself and work from home these days ( I know I am getting real lazy ) so a couple of my new toys ( well they aren't so new but for what I need them for,perfect ) so here are the first new toys for me to learn on.A VS-840 ( to be upgraded soon )








and a VS-880EX ( also to be upgraded with new soft wear and hard wear )







and then we needed to go with new studio monitors, so we went with Edirol MA-15D's their small but suit my studio size.







and looks as if I am going to need a lot more cables ( crap I always hate that part, you have to label everything then. ) so looks as if I am going to be kept busy, makes the wife happy she doesn't need to look at me except when I cook dinner.Ship


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

I used to have a Roland VS-880 when they first came out in the 90's. I remember backing up my songs to a zip drive and I still have the zip disks (as well as the drive) in storage. I eventually sold the 880, with cash, for a VS-1680 which unfortunately hasn't been used for a number of years. I do all my recording now on computer but there's still a certain something, probably the tactile feel of using the buttons instead of a mouse, when using a dedicated recorder for your songs. Have fun with it Ship. :smile:


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

I too am in the market for a stand alone multi track digital recorder. I currently own a Boss BR-532 and am ready to upgrade as I am running out of tracks, and a 128Mb memory card runs out of room pretty quick. I am searching the net for good info on the brands available. I considered PC software for recording but quickly leaned toward a stand alone unit. There is so much upgrading that I would need to do to run a PC system, it would be quite expensive. A decent used digital recorder, loaded with tons of features can be had for $500 for a high end unit, to $200 for a lower end model. I am looking to buy a decent drum machine. Thinking about an Alesis SR16 for rhythm.

Kenmac is your VS-1680 for sale by chance?
"_*VS-1680 which unfortunately hasn't been used for a number of years.*_"


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

keithb7 said:


> Kenmac is your VS-1680 for sale by chance?
> "_*VS-1680 which unfortunately hasn't been used for a number of years.*_"


Nope, sorry Keithb7. Maybe try taking a look at Ebay or Craigslist. You can probably find them for a very cheap price now.


----------

